# USAT SD-70 / MTH DCS conversion complete



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Examples of the first SD-70s converted to MTH DCS Protosound 2 are below.  (Utilizing the MTH "AC6000" Sound file)


http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video1_2100kbs.wmv - 25mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video1_1000kbs.wmv - 12mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video1_150kbs.wmv - 2mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video2_2100kbs.wmv - 54mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video2_1000kbs.wmv - 26mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_SD70CSX&BNSF_Video2_150kbs.wmv - 4mb


The SD-70 is an excellent candidate for conversion.  The drivetrains are very smooth and very quiet.  
Sound volumes are a bit lower than the Dash-9s because of the speaker being in the tank and facing the ground.  Overall though, I think it came out great.  


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They sound good however I have found quite of bit of noise problems with the SD70 and have not been able to correct  the problem.  I think over time you will encounter  gear  failures.  Later RJD


----------

